# No power for my 8N 1947 tractor



## David76 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi everyone. New here and posting for my husband since at 76 yrs old he doesn't do computers. His question is as follows: 

"My 1947 8N tractor has front distributor-Lots of Blowby- very little power".
If I rebuild the engine, does it have enough power to operate a 5' bush hog in heavy growth?

Thanks for this great website & any help.
Pam, 
The computer half for my husband David


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Pam and David! Welcome to the forum! The answer is YES! It will run even a 6 foot hog too.


----------



## rik (Jan 21, 2011)

Rebuild the motor and the 8N will power a 5 ' Brushhog with no problem. Do add a slip-clutch, about $80 at most farm tractor stores, to the pto shaft to keep shaft from getting bent of even broke, Rik


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

:ditto::ditto: Bye to all of the above..

I pull a 5' finish mower...


----------



## David76 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Oh Thank you everyone.*

He'll love to know all your answers. He loves his tractors (currently has 3), and he was so disappointed when he just bought this one and it didn't do the job. 

I hope all of you have a wonderful day,
Pam Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Pam, I hope you can get him to put up some pictures of his collection, and above all else, hope that you can keep transcribing for him!


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

David76 said:


> Hi everyone. New here and posting for my husband since at 76 yrs old he doesn't do computers. His question is as follows:
> 
> "My 1947 8N tractor has front distributor-Lots of Blowby- very little power".
> If I rebuild the engine, does it have enough power to operate a 5' bush hog in heavy growth?
> ...


A 5 ft hog in heavy growth is about the limit.(5hp per ft of cut is a rule of thumb). However you can always cut a smaller width if it bogs down or cut in a lower gear. Make sure you adjust the hog so it's about 1 inch lower in the front than the back and make sure that you have guards front and back to minimize any rocks or sticks from getting thrown out where they can hurt you or someone else. Also make sure the hog weighs less than about 700 pounds or your front wheels will come off the ground when you try to lift it and steering will be difficult.


----------



## David76 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Great information, Thanks*

Good morning, 
Thanks for the info. David liked your 'rule of thumb' formula. 
His question next was ' How much hp does a 8N have?'.

Thanks again for all your help. 
Pam- David computer half.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

About 27ish.


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

David76 said:


> Good morning,
> Thanks for the info. David liked your 'rule of thumb' formula.
> His question next was ' How much hp does a 8N have?'.
> 
> ...


According to TractorData.com - information on all makes and models of tractors, the claimed pto HP is 27.3.


----------

